# baby corn wont eat



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

okay so ive had my male baby carolina corn snake for 4 weeks now, he is 3 and a half month old, he started off in the small tub i bought him in, he was due a feed that night and he ate a fuzzy after i left him alone for half hour, then i moved him into a viv exotic viv later that week, he did not eat that weekend but then i got the temps sorted and he ate 2 weeks after his first feed, he then shed his skin last sat night and i fed him sunday but he did not eat it even over night, i tried him again yesterday over night and still nothing, he ate the fuzzies fine the 2 times he did eat, but i am wondering wether to go down to pinkies and see if that would help? any suggestions?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i would stick with the size your feeding if he is taking them ok. but i would sugest just for feeding put him in a live food tub with the food over night in the viv till he gets a little bit bigger, just so it means he deffo finds the food and see how that goes 






luke www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

tezzabear said:


> okay so ive had my male baby carolina corn snake for 4 weeks now, he is 3 and a half month old, he started off in the small tub i bought him in, he was due a feed that night and he ate a fuzzy after i left him alone for half hour, then i moved him into a viv exotic viv later that week, he did not eat that weekend but then i got the temps sorted and he ate 2 weeks after his first feed, he then shed his skin last sat night and i fed him sunday but he did not eat it even over night, i tried him again yesterday over night and still nothing, he ate the fuzzies fine the 2 times he did eat, but i am wondering wether to go down to pinkies and see if that would help? any suggestions?


Where did you get it from 
And just leave the snake in a small tub with the fuzzie over night see if its gone by morning it takes a good few months before snakes begin getting bad without being fed


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about just yet. Leave him for for 5 days and try again.


----------



## lee331 (Nov 11, 2012)

i was worried about my garter not feeding and he's not eaten for about 6 weeks now but still seems fine. My neighbours 16 yr old corns sometimes go 6 months between feeds without issue


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks for that guys, ive mesured up and realised his prey was wee bit big for him and have gone and got some fluffs, gonna feed him in a mo and he is thawing as i type, how should i feed him? i used to put them on the aspen bedding but i know i shouldent incase he swallows some  just did it twice so he could eat without being disturbed, now i should do it proper, any suggestion? on what works best for you guys?


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

If he likes to eat in his Viv, you could always dry the mouse off with a towel (I bought a fresh towel along with my little guy, disinfected it properly and such) or, if you still don't feel comfortable feeding him in his viv, invest in a shallow dish you can put the mice on, and tongs to wiggle it around a bit. 

Don't worry too much about the bedding, though, unless you're feeding wet mice. Snakes are wild animals, if they were harmed every time they ingested something they shouldn't have they wouldn't be around anymore. They eat mice covered in dirt and other nasty stuff in the wild, right?


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

good point man, same reason i have my corn in a classed 'oversize' viv, its full of hides and deco yet he still insists on chilling out on top of the plants and eaither side watching me , but to the point, he did no eat again last night, shows no intrest what so ever he even squirms away from it until i sling it in the hide he chooses, but still lays with it like its his teddy bear :/ last time he fed it took 3 days for the lump to disappear for handling, maybe he is just not hungry?


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stop trying. Give him a week without food, and no attempts to give him it. 
Snakes are opportunistic hunters, generally - good eaters will strike and eat even if they're not hungry, since they don't know how long it will be until they can eat again. Leaving him can possibly teach him to eat when it's presented, as he'll learn just that. If he doesn't eat, he goes hungry.


----------

